# 69 sp coup



## 87gn (Apr 12, 2017)

Perhaps sp means special production. I inherited the 69 coup just weeks ago and I am learning on the fly how to understand the vin and cowl tags. This site is full of documented and accurate info. Great site. Also, do I call her, the 69coup, a Tempest or a Lemans?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

87gn said:


> Perhaps sp means special production. I inherited the 69 coup just weeks ago and I am learning on the fly how to understand the vin and cowl tags. This site is full of documented and accurate info. Great site. Also, do I call her, the 69coup, a Tempest or a Lemans?




1969 Sport Coupe, perhaps? What do the emblems tell you it is, Tempest or Lemans? Vent window? Show us a few pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

87gn said:


> Perhaps sp means special production. I inherited the 69 coup just weeks ago and I am learning on the fly how to understand the vin and cowl tags. This site is full of documented and accurate info. Great site. Also, do I call her, the 69coup, a Tempest or a Lemans?


Welcome to the forum! The Sport Coupe designation was used by Pontiac for 2 door A-body Post cars from '64-69. The Sport Coupe designation had even been used even earlier, on big cars & on 'the 63 LeMans (Y-body). To verify what '69 A body Sport Coupe you own, ck the first 3 digits of the cars VIN. For '69 models, 233 series is the Tempest, 235 series is the Custom S, & the 237 series is the LeMans. All three trim series, one could order a "Sport Coupe", with same drivetrain no other option examples of the '69 3327 Tempest Sport Coupe weighing 60 lbs less than same base equipped 3727 LeMans Sport Coupe.

For the 1970 model, Chevrolet dropped their 2 door Post model Chevelle. Pontiac, however, retained the 2 door post A-body body style, but dropped the Sport part of Sport Coupe bodystyle name, & just referred to its 2 door post model A-bodys as Coupes. Many years ago, a long time collector & near 3 decade Pontiac dealer explained to me it was too confusing to have a '70 LeMans Sport Sport Coupe ('70 model 3727 body style), so the Sport was dropped on Sport Coupe bodystyle name. 

The '70 model 3727 LeMans Sport Coupe ended up not being very popular, so for '71 model, one could only get the 2 door post A-body style from Pontiac either as the basic T-37 Coupe (3327) or the LeMans Coupe (3527). Originally, the '73 model A-bodys were to be introduced as the new for '72 models. Several factors, including the prolonged Fall of '70 UAW Strike delayed the newly designed bodystyle, as a result, there ended up being an impromptu '72 model Pontiac A-body lineup. For the '72 models, the 33 series was dropped & the base bench seat LeMans 2D27 & 2D37 bodystyles received a near identical interior from that of same body style '71 T-37's (71 233 series). In order to get the more frilly & heavier upscale interior on a '72 LeMans 2 door hardtop or convertible, one had to order the LeMans Sport option. The LeMans Sport option was the only way one could get bucket seats or the heavy Strato bench seat bench in a 2D series 72 LeMans, & this upscale interior & trim option was not avail on the '72 LeMans Coupe (2D27 bodystyle).


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

Pinion head said:


> Welcome to the forum! The Sport Coupe designation was used by Pontiac for 2 door A-body Post cars from '64-69. The Sport Coupe designation had even been used even earlier, on big cars & on 'the 63 LeMans (Y-body). To verify what '69 A body Sport Coupe you own, ck the first 3 digits of the cars VIN. For '69 models, 233 series is the Tempest, 235 series is the Custom S, & the 237 series is the LeMans. All three trim series, one could order a "Sport Coupe", with same drivetrain no other option examples of the '69 3327 Tempest Sport Coupe weighing 60 lbs less than same base equipped 3727 LeMans Sport Coupe.
> 
> For the 1970 model, Chevrolet dropped their 2 door Post model Chevelle. Pontiac, however, retained the 2 door post A-body body style, but dropped the Sport part of Sport Coupe bodystyle name, & just referred to its 2 door post model A-bodys as Coupes. Many years ago, a long time collector & near 3 decade Pontiac dealer explained to me it was too confusing to have a '70 LeMans Sport Sport Coupe ('70 model 3727 body style), so the Sport was dropped on Sport Coupe bodystyle name.
> 
> The '70 model 3727 LeMans Sport Coupe ended up not being very popular, so for '71 model, one could only get the 2 door post A-body style from Pontiac either as the basic T-37 Coupe (3327) or the LeMans Coupe (3527). Originally, the '73 model A-bodys were to be introduced as the new for '72 models. Several factors, including the prolonged Fall of '70 UAW Strike delayed the newly designed bodystyle, as a result, there ended up being an impromptu '72 model Pontiac A-body lineup. For the '72 models, the 33 series was dropped & the base bench seat LeMans 2D27 & 2D37 bodystyles received a near identical interior from that of same body style '71 T-37's (71 233 series). In order to get the more frilly & heavier upscale interior on a '72 LeMans 2 door hardtop or convertible, one had to order the LeMans Sport option. The LeMans Sport option was the only way one could get bucket seats or the heavy Strato bench seat bench in a 2D series 72 LeMans, & this upscale interior & trim option was not avail on the '72 LeMans Coupe (2D27 bodystyle).


Great trivia!
So did the Sport Coupe designation return in '73? Our family has a 1973 Lemans Sport Coupe (400, manual trans, dual exhaust) and I believe it has a badge that reads "sport coupe" so I suppose the name returned that year. Its not a sedan but not really a hardtop in my book since there is no movable quarter window. It has a fixed qtr window with lovers. Cool looking car though.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Shake-N-Bake said:


> Great trivia!
> So did the Sport Coupe designation return in '73? Our family has a 1973 Lemans Sport Coupe (400, manual trans, dual exhaust) and I believe it has a badge that reads "sport coupe" so I suppose the name returned that year. Its not a sedan but not really a hardtop in my book since there is no movable quarter window. It has a fixed qtr window with lovers. Cool looking car though.


The '73 model A-bodys dropped the 2 door hardtop, 2 door Coupe, & convertible bodystyles in favor of what GM called "Colonnade" body styling. The LeMans as well LeMans Sports Coupe were nameplate models, not body styles. 

A very odd deal with the LeMans Sport Coupe nameplate for '73 models was originally this pkg was only avail in the body style with the small 1/4 windows with louvers (what you mention your family had). In the mid Spring of '73, some time, believe in April, the LeMans Sport Coupe became avail on the bigger 1/4 glass 2 door body style. In the mid 90's, i picked a rusty running driving '73 LeMans Sport Coupe from up north. Non AC car & really rusty in the quarters. Golden Olive green with faded tricolor orange/yellow stripes on optional NACA hood & tops of the doors. Black vinyl thin shell bucket seats, 350 Pontiac with 4spd Saginaw, & 3.08 posi. Shifter was a factory ITM piece, & car had rally gauges with tach. At the time, had owned one '73 GTO & had parted on several LeMans Sport Coupes in yards with the 1/4 window louvers. Thus was surprised to see the LeMans Sport Coupe designation, as I had only seen this pkg on the 1/4 window louvers style body. As I've been huge on buying unscratched like new interior plastic since the mid 80's, I pulled some really mint black interiior 1/4 plastic & a pair of louvered 1/4 glass the next month while boneyarding in WI. When I brought the louvered quarter glass & plastic back South, & compared, it was only then that I realized that it wasn't that easy a swap (duhh). Later, in the early '00's a fellow out of Lubbock, TX bought a same color combo very similar "big window" '73 LeMans Sport & was asking similar question on PY. only then did someone with '73 Sales Bulletins, post a copy of a Sales bulletin officially announcing the LeMans Sport Coupe availability on a big window '73 2 door. 

The LeMans Sport Coupe pkg survived though the '77 model year, that's what the '77 CanAm was built off of. Though have managed to save three CanAms & get them into enthusiasts hands, just have never been a big fan of Pontiac's '73-77 A-body's. The only '73 A-body I've ever really desired to own is a real deal Stg1 Buick Century.


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

Pinion head said:


> The '73 model A-bodys dropped the 2 door hardtop, 2 door Coupe, & convertible bodystyles in favor of what GM called "Colonnade" body styling. The LeMans as well LeMans Sports Coupe were nameplate models, not body styles.
> 
> A very odd deal with the LeMans Sport Coupe nameplate for '73 models was originally this pkg was only avail in the body style with the small 1/4 windows with louvers (what you mention your family had). In the mid Spring of '73, some time, believe in April, the LeMans Sport Coupe became avail on the bigger 1/4 glass 2 door body style. In the mid 90's, i picked a rusty running driving '73 LeMans Sport Coupe from up north. Non AC car & really rusty in the quarters. Golden Olive green with faded tricolor orange/yellow stripes on optional NACA hood & tops of the doors. Black vinyl thin shell bucket seats, 350 Pontiac with 4spd Saginaw, & 3.08 posi. Shifter was a factory ITM piece, & car had rally gauges with tach. At the time, had owned one '73 GTO & had parted on several LeMans Sport Coupes in yards with the 1/4 window louvers. Thus was surprised to see the LeMans Sport Coupe designation, as I had only seen this pkg on the 1/4 window louvers style body. As I've been huge on buying unscratched like new interior plastic since the mid 80's, I pulled some really mint black interiior 1/4 plastic & a pair of louvered 1/4 glass the next month while boneyarding in WI. When I brought the louvered quarter glass & plastic back South, & compared, it was only then that I realized that it wasn't that easy a swap (duhh). Later, in the early '00's a fellow out of Lubbock, TX bought a same color combo very similar "big window" '73 LeMans Sport & was asking similar question on PY. only then did someone with '73 Sales Bulletins, post a copy of a Sales bulletin officially announcing the LeMans Sport Coupe availability on a big window '73 2 door.
> 
> The LeMans Sport Coupe pkg survived though the '77 model year, that's what the '77 CanAm was built off of. Though have managed to save three CanAms & get them into enthusiasts hands, just have never been a big fan of Pontiac's '73-77 A-body's. The only '73 A-body I've ever really desired to own is a real deal Stg1 Buick Century.


Thank you for that info. I will be sure to share it with my uncle who still owns that car. It currently is in the que to receive a frame off restoration right after I finish the current project. Of course we realize it doesn't make financial sense to restore a LeMans but we will be building the car for my uncle to enjoy again....not the next guy. . 

Really awesome to learn more cool stuff about these models.


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

So the NACA hood was optional on the LeMans in '73?
We have a 73 GTO hood, is that the same thing? Not original to the car but we were thinking of using it anyway just because it looks cool.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Ought to be a really sweet LeMans Sport Coupe when restoration is complete, with the factory 400 4bbl/Muncie 4spd combo, its already quite rare. As far as a frame off, if then front clips off, might as well frame off the car, just too easy. 
The NACA hood was optional on the LeMans, all the LeMans GT's had them. in the late 80's, I even pulled one off a '73 LeMans wagon & it sure looked like it had been on since day1. What color combination is your uncle's '73? If the interior is cooked, let me know, might be able to help, I'm going through all bubble packed interior plastic & stumbling upon some small parts.


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

Pinion head said:


> Ought to be a really sweet LeMans Sport Coupe when restoration is complete, with the factory 400 4bbl/Muncie 4spd combo, its already quite rare. As far as a frame off, if then front clips off, might as well frame off the car, just too easy.
> The NACA hood was optional on the LeMans, all the LeMans GT's had them. in the late 80's, I even pulled one off a '73 LeMans wagon & it sure looked like it had been on since day1. What color combination is your uncle's '73? If the interior is cooked, let me know, might be able to help, I'm going through all bubble packed interior plastic & stumbling upon some small parts.


Exterior is silver metallic, roof painted same as body. Interior is a dark red. Bucket seats, the center console is heavily slanted towards the driver. 230hp 400 ci engine with rally gauges and 8 grand tach (not sure how common that was...). Factory A/C and 15" rally II wheels.

I have always liked that car....Looking forward to getting it back on the road someday soon. It was a 3 speed manual trans originally but we will likely put a 4 speed in there since we have several available to us.



Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Should be outstanding presentation with the dark red interior, just a killer contrast. Ascot silver definitely one of the better '73 colors , esp in one of today's modern metallic paint mixs. Unless all the interior has been out of it, inside in the AC, my bet is the challenge will be with degraded interior parts or molded plastic panels that have color shifted. Will take a lot of trial & error to replicate the slight differences in original colors between the plastics, door panels, & seat covers. Have a loaded '69 428HO GrandPrix, solid car, Matador red with the dark red strato bucket interior, very similar deal with the interior, getting to the point in my life, not sure I'm going to get to the GP..


----------

